# Raw Files+Photoshop Elements 4.0



## poplarparkfilms (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't seem to bring in cr2 files into PSE4. What's the deal with that? Any plug in I can Download or something? 

Thanks


----------



## Garbz (Jun 19, 2009)

You need the CameraRAW plugin for Photoshop Elements to handle RAW files. It's downloadable from (*ADOBE NOT CANON*) Canon, but I hope your camera isn't brand new. I think new versions of CameraRAW which are needed for the most recent supported cameras requires PSE6 or 7 I think.


----------



## KmH (Jun 19, 2009)

Garbz said:


> You need the CameraRAW plugin for Photoshop Elements to handle RAW files. It's downloadable from Canon, but I hope your camera isn't brand new. I think new versions of CameraRAW which are needed for the most recent supported cameras requires PSE6 or 7 I think.


I'm sure Garbz mean't to say you get the CameraRAW plugin from Adobe.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 19, 2009)

It's unlikely that you will be able to get an updated ACR (Adobe Camera RAW) for a version that old.  

You do have other alternatives though.  You could download the Adobe DNG converter, I think it's a free download.  It should be able to convert the RAW files into a format that you can open with your PSE.  
Or you could use the software that came with your camera (EOS Utility or Digital Photo Pro) to open the RAW files and make adjustments, then save them at a common image format and open those files with PSE for further editing.
There are several other RAW processing programs avaliable.  My favorite is Adobe Lightroom but there are free options like Main Features of RT v2.3


----------



## Dwig (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> It's unlikely that you will be able to get an updated ACR (Adobe Camera RAW) for a version that old. ...



The newest ACR that you can get for PSE4 is v3.7:
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3584

It is newer than the ACR that shipped with PSE4, but it isn't very new. It won't handle the RAW files from cameras introduced after about Feb 2007. If you need to read files from a newer camera, you can use the newest DNG Converter:
Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter 5.2 update
to convert your camera specific RAW files into Adobe's "universal" RAW flavor DNG. The DNG files are still RAW files and can be read by the older ACR plugins back as far as v2.2 (PSE3 and PS/CS). The current DNG Converter is still back on version 5.2 although Abobe has recently released a newer ACR, version 5.3. A matching DNG Converter should be available in the near future. v5.3 adds support for the Nikon D3x and the Olympus E-30, but not for any Canon models.


----------

